

Bitcoin service StrongCoin hacks their users to regain stolen funds - zaroth
http://blog.turboroot.com/bitcoin-service-strongcoin-hacks-their-users-to-regain-stolen-funds

======
zaroth
And some comments on bitcointalk.org about how this is possible:
<https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=186051.0>

Brings to mind an old blog post from tptacek :-)

